# BKS Schließungen E1-E27



## Draco Malfoy (14 Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Wo bekommt man bitte Schlüssel für BKS Schließungen E1-E27 ??

VW rückt nichts heraus, Siemens liefert die Scheiße ohne Schlüssel.

Sollen Anlagen nach VW liefern und der Kukuck alleine weiß, wie man die denn in Betrieb nehmen soll ohne diese Schlüssel.

Wie helft ihr euch ab ?


----------



## sps-concept (15 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde an deiner Stelle beim zuständigen Planer fragen. Aber vielleicht sachlich - nicht so wie hier ;-)  Gegen nen E1 spricht ja nichts als Elektrofachkraft. Bei E2/22 und E7 siehts da schon anders aus. Wie habt ihr eigentlich die Schaltschränke ohne E1 aufgekriegt? Alternativ könnt ihr ja für die IBN die Vorsätze tauschen.

MfG


----------

